# Gaggia Classic valve problem?



## cadmaster (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a Classic bought off eBay some time ago (one of the gold finish ones, originally from Whittard?), which I descale and brush-clean the inside of the shower plate about once a month and use filtered water exclusively. Usually I can't be bothered to change to the single filter basket as it tends to fall into the grounds bin when I tap out, so I just tamp harder into the double. The other day, however, I had removed the double to clean the porta bowl and decided to try the single. I gave it the usual hard tamp and when I switched on noticed a powerful stream of water back into the tank from a nozzle above (this machine only has one flexible pipe into the tank - my old Coffee Deluxe had two).

Since then, I have watched the nozzle a few times and there seems to be water coming from it on most occasions but varying from a dribble to continuous flow, but not as much as the first time. Does this indicate a problem, or a potential one? Should I take some remedial or pre-emptive action?


----------

